
Ask HN: Challenges in Finding a Domain Name - newwebsite
I&#x27;m building a new e-commerce website but finding a domain name which is short and sweet is quite challenging. Most short names I look at are taken. When some are available, there are so many different TLDs that registering the domain name with all of them is becoming prohibitively expensive.<p>So I thought I would just register a .com and maybe a few more such as .net and .co.uk, but then I worry about two things:<p>1) If it becomes successful I might not be able to get the domain registered with the remaining TLDs will become even more expensive as the current domain owners who are just holding it will want even more money for it.<p>2) Phishing attempts using the same domain name with a different TLD extension.<p>How do others deal with these issues?
======
everdev
Just buy the domain you like.

#1 is a good problem to have and unfortunately extremely unlikely. But if you
do become a brand name, you should have enough money to easily purchase other
TLDs.

#2 can be mitigated by filing for a copyright. US servers and Google will
shutdown and blacklist phishing sites violating your brand name and
copyrights.

Good luck!

~~~
newwebsite
Thank you, this sounds sensible.

